# Something Different (Pic Heavy)



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

I do very few miles in a car nowadays so I was thinking what can I buy that hopefully I won't lose money on while it sits in the garage from week to week. I did think of an air cooled Porker, but then I thought no, I am going to buy something that I have always lusted after so I bought an Integrale. It's a Jap import so there's not a bit of rust on it and it's in excellent condition.

I have had a lot of Lancia's over the years but I've never had an Integrale, so I thought I would get one before the prices get too daft.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

That looks smart as hell!!

Only thing I'd say is you've gone to the effort to hide the number plate, but left both halfs in in different pictures!!


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

Congratulations, your money is pretty safe !

I have a sneaking admiration for and desire to own an Integrale. Finding a genuinely good one isn't easy and can be expensive.

The UK value impact for LHD has disappeared, added to which I have no problem with LHD having owned a LHD BMW for many years.

There are so many different variants, Evo, Evo 11 and subsequent limited editions. Like most cars of this era and genre rarity, low mileage and originality is now highly prized. See the thread re the RS Turbo.

The under noted car at the recent Duxford H&H auction unexpectedly caught my eye on the day. I exited the bidding at £24k and it sold at an above estimate £29,680.

http://www.classic-auctions.com/Auction ... 40357.aspx

.... only to reappear on the market days later as "an investment" at £40k.

http://www.petervardyheritage.com/cars/ ... 1/53523/10

Enjoy the car !!

TJS


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

NickG said:


> That looks smart as hell!!
> 
> Only thing I'd say is you've gone to the effort to hide the number plate, but left both halfs in in different pictures!!


Thanks for that, I never noticed.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, *Wonderful* 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Very nice indeed 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice very 8)


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Awesome cars, shame they are LHD though.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Cool as [email protected], congratulations


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Lovely cars, I'm sure you'll have fun with it!


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

Great choice and looks like a nice one.

I had a standard Delta 1.5 25 years ago and thought it was a good car - nice to look at and very nippy!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

That looks fabulous, a real head turner. And in great condition. Have fun.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Wheeler Dealers renovated one a few years ago that made interesting viewing.

Brewer was quite smitten,nice collectable car !


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

leopard said:


> Wheeler Dealers renovated one a few years ago that made interesting viewing.
> 
> Brewer was quite smitten,nice collectable car !


Brahe one they did was a factory right hand drive if I remember correctly


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > Wheeler Dealers renovated one a few years ago that made interesting viewing.
> ...


Lancia never officially made a right hand drive car.

Right hand drive cars not very well thought of because they used an inferior steering rack which compromised the feel and accuracy of the car, and they are worth less.


----------



## olivarrr (Feb 1, 2012)

Amazing cars! And congratulations for finding one that still has a floor :lol:


----------



## A_d_a_m (Dec 12, 2015)

Got a lot of love for Intergrale's :mrgreen:

Adam


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Very, very cool. 8) I'd say your money's pretty safe. Great buy. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

VT


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

Integrales seem to have become quite expensive !

£90k

http://www.fast-classics.com/cars/lanci ... -for-sale/

£80k

http://www.joemacari.com/All-Cars-for-S ... 5_1168.htm


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Nothing wrong with LHD if you are a good driver.  Never quite got an Integrale but did own a BMW E30 M3 for 3 an a bit years that was LHD. Awesome car and like yours a true future classic - Enjoy 8)


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

rusTTy_racer said:


> Nothing wrong with LHD if you are a good driver.  Never quite got an Integrale but did own a BMW E30 M3 for 3 an a bit years that was LHD. Awesome car and like yours a true future classic - Enjoy 8)


Agreed. I ran a LHD 911 for four years. Never a problem except the Dartford crossing toll and that's pre-payment now, so problem solved! 

VT


----------



## Ex Evo Dave (Jan 26, 2016)

Lucky, lucky barsteward


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Love these cars 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Wow, wow, wow.

The best car I've ever owned. The most exciting car I've ever driven and the most capable car you could ever wish for.

I absolutely loved mine. LHD is great fun. I've had three left hookers and you just need to take this car to Europe to get the best from it.

I once did France, Italy, Germany, Belgium and home in four days and my Integrale did the most amazing things. Up a snowy 30 degree slope and back down again with zero fuss. It pissed on the French autoroutes in the most appalling weather and everything felt unbelievably sure-footed.

I am so damned jealous! :mrgreen:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

How's the car?

Need some more pics!


----------



## M3 Kev (Mar 18, 2016)

That is absolutely stunning, definitely a dream car for many!!


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> How's the car?
> 
> Need some more pics!


It's still sitting jacked up in it's airchamber. I did tax it on Friday but the weathers been crap so I haven't used it, Will get some more pics up when I get it out. If you're ever in N Wales call in and I might let you have a go.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

fut1a said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > How's the car?
> ...


If I drive all the way to North Wales I'd need more than a 'might'! :lol: :lol:

Very kind thought though, thank you.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

fut1a said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > leopard said:
> ...


If I remember correctly this was the only one to leave the factory as a RHD can't remember the reason but was befo a factory RHD not an after market conversion


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

There's a white one sat on a drive round the corner from my mothers never moved for years what a waste


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

Brewer was quite smitten,nice collectable car[/quote]
Brahe one they did was a factory right hand drive if I remember correctly[/quote]

Lancia never officially made a right hand drive car.

Right hand drive cars not very well thought of because they used an inferior steering rack which compromised the feel and accuracy of the car, and they are worth less.[/quote]
If I remember correctly this was the only one to leave the factory as a RHD can't remember the reason but was befo a factory RHD not an after market conversion[/quote]

According to all the Lancia eggheads on Evo corner and the Lancia Motor Club and everything I have ever read over the years Lancia did not manufacture any RHD cars. The only people that seem to be convinced they did a factory RHD car are the owners who are trying to sell them


----------



## damien.wrl (Sep 20, 2009)

That's lovely , everyone likes them and would want one, haven't the prices already gone a tad mental?


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

damien.wrl said:


> That's lovely , everyone likes them and would want one, haven't the prices already gone a tad mental?


Yes prices have been rising and they will probably rise higher when the yanks can get their hands on them under the 25 year rule.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

fut1a said:


> According to all the Lancia eggheads on Evo corner and the Lancia Motor Club and everything I have ever read over the years Lancia did not manufacture any RHD cars. The only people that seem to be convinced they did a factory RHD car are the owners who are trying to sell them


Driving a right-hand drive Integrale would be totally wrong.

Walkers used to do RHD conversions but these cars were originally built as homologation specials so to fundamentally 'change' them would be to devalue them.

If you don't want a left-hooker there are plenty of other manufacturers' out there to play with. Leave the Integrales to the fans who love them as they came out of the factory. 8)


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

It would be nice if you could still get a good evo 2 for 25K.

I like this video.


----------



## XXX889 (Apr 7, 2016)

Congratulations!
Epic & Rare machine you got there.
[smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

I went for a drive in it yesterday because the sun was shining.

The car is great to drive and it didn't take long to get used to the steering wheel being on the left, it does feel weird changing gear with the wrong arm though.

What I noticed was how planted the car felt and the steering is so precise it's like a surgical instrument and the car just feels like nothing I could do would faze it. You can feel that you're driving something special and why Lancia are the most successful marque in the history of the World Rally Championship and the Integrale the most successful car.

I thought the 911 got some attention but the Integrale is something else. In the other halfs words the attention in the Integrale was smiley, but in the porker it was snarly.

I thought It would get some attention from enthusiasts and people who knew what it was but I did not expect just how much. People were rubber necking as they went past, whenever I stopped somewhere someone would come over and want to ask questions and look at it. Some people were literally open mouthed as I went past and a couple of people waved with a big grin on their face, and unlike the 911 nobody gave me the wanker sign or shouted verbal abuse at me as I went past.

Anyway here are some pics I took


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

fut1a said:


> What I noticed was how planted the car felt and the steering is so precise it's like a surgical instrument and the car just feels like nothing I could do would faze it.


That sums it up nicely. It is exactly like that and until you've driven one you'll never understand exactly what that feels like.

The car is utter genius. No matter how much any of us spends trying to get the TT 'right' it'll never achieve what the Integrale achieved fresh out of the box.

It's beautiful and as I've said many times before, the best car I've ever driven. It was an absolute delight.


----------



## Melvin084 (Aug 30, 2016)

what a beauty


----------

